# Donating food to those in shelters



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Just wanted to let everyone know that Pets At Home (my local one, at least) has a large donation box by the door where you can donate boxes of cat food etc to help those in shelters. I am buying one every time I go into the shop to buy something for my own pets. It's a great way of helping those who you can't offer a home


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

I support my two breed rescues during the year and during Christmas.


----------



## salkei (Apr 15, 2011)

yes my local PAH has the same, i always drop some tins in.


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Im banned from anymore furbies  but one i have said to my oh is that we go to every open day to support that cp where we had our two from and its not only food that they want, every week when we do our shop we always put fleecey blankets in for the, they come in really handy especially during kitten time  basically whatever we buy if our dont use them, it hot foots it down to them including the cat tree which they didnt use, as they much prefered their big heavy scratch post, not to mention the beds which they have never used


----------



## Lumboo (Mar 31, 2011)

We buy extra for our local CP whenever we get online orders for the Furbies. (this is where we got our gorgeous boys from)

I get food and toys as the volunteers say the cats get bored or chew through the toys quickly and Head Office send money for food but forget about toys sometimes. Fishing rod toys are popular and that way we get to have a little play as well 

Next time though, I will get a scratch post as I noticed they didn't have enough for each pen.


----------



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

I would also encourage those who donate to try and donate to the smaller rescues as they are in real need of help and don't have the resources the larger ones do


----------

